# Manual to Electric Clutch Upgrade?



## DavidRLund (Mar 2, 2021)

Greetings!
First post here.
I have an older LTX1000 with a manual clutch.
Over the years, I've had to replace the broken clutch cable several times.
Has anyone installed an electric clutch in place of their manual clutch?
Are the engine shaft diameters standard, and will fit most Craftsman clutches?
Will there be mounting holes for a clutch retrofit?
I'll have to figure out the wiring for the dash-mounted switch.
Either wish me luck or shoot me down.
I could be convinced not to undertake the upgrade if the path has been beaten before.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It would help a great deal if you posted the engine manufacturer, size, model/type #. There were a lot of different engine options available for a LTX1000. In order to nail it down even farther, look for the actual Craftsman model tag on the unit. The actual Craftsman model # on the ID tag will probably start with "917". Engine shaft diameter, shaft length, and pulley diameter are critical in determining which electric clutch to select. All electric clutches require some sort of anti-torque bracket to keep the entire clutch from rotating when engaged. You'll also need to change out the existing engine pulley. It's a 1-piece unit with upper (drive) and lower (deck) pulleys. You'll only need the upper drive pulley because the electric clutch supplies the deck pulley. I take it you are aware that the cheapest electric clutches usually run over $100 and that does not include the switch or wiring harness? That upper drive pulley will probably run you $20....

This entire project could run $150-$200 in parts depending on the size/brand clutch you buy. Please don't take offense, but that's a lot of $$$$ to be putting into an almost 30 year old mower. Around here, it's a $300-$350 mower at best and that's with good tires.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You will also have to buy a shorter deck belt, the electric clutch requires the belt to be in tension at all times.


----------

